# Ignoring/neutral to other dogs



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

How do you train for this? Example, if I'm out walking my dog and another dog comes up, she'll whine and pull sometimes, especially if the other dog is acting as much of a jerk as she is. She doesn't pick a fight, but she's interested in the other dog and loses focus on me. Correcting (leash pop on the flat collar) just amps her up.

Is this just something to desensitize? I never really had a problem with it until fairly recently. She was neutral, and now she wants to meet and greet strange dogs. How would you work around this new and irritating habit?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I call my dog to heel, it's what I expect and is what I get (my dog is generally off leash). When he was a youngster I allowed him to find out about other dogs, as he matured and his training developed, I always expect him to do as asked.

Ob and input maybe?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> How do you train for this? Example, if I'm out walking my dog and another dog comes up, she'll whine and pull sometimes, especially if the other dog is acting as much of a jerk as she is. She doesn't pick a fight, but she's interested in the other dog and* loses focus on me.* Correcting (leash pop on the flat collar) just amps her up.
> 
> Is this just something to desensitize? I never really had a problem with it until fairly recently. She was neutral, and now she wants to meet and greet strange dogs. How would you work around this new and irritating habit?



I made bold the essence of the problem.

Other dogs are distractions, and distractions are introduced gradually as part of the proofing of any command.

Basic ob and focus work with no distraction, then with another leashed dog outside your dog's reactive area, then maybe the other dog walks rather than sits, etc., etc.

If you turn it around to regard other dogs as a distraction that is ruining your own dog's "heel" or whatever command, then you will see to use other dogs at the distance and level of movement where they do not trigger your dog as the beginning of proofing against them.

Not making light of it, because a dog focusing on yours is a top-level distraction, but it's still simply something to desensitize against like any distraction. 

JMO.




You can manipulate your distance from other dogs too, of course, rather the other dogs' distance from you, if there is something like a fenced dog park nearby .... just as you might work on skate board craziness a long way from a chain-linked skate board area, then a little closer, etc.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ashley, first off, use a choker. If the dog is pulling to your right, run to the left and keep your mouth shut. You can't move fast enough to hurt ther dog so don't worry about it. Keep running until your dog is with you and the leash is slack. Then go back to your walk. Get the Koehler novice book. Use it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley, Don's just winding you up :grin:, you mention your dog never had this issue before, my guess is you're needing a little more input there, kind of sounds like attention seeking behaviour. New pup, not a lot of time maybe? Ob is ongoing and not set in stone.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

This is a recent development, but not in the past 4 days I've had the new pup...she was a real dick the last time I took her down to the store with me and there was another dog there. I did manage to regain her attention and put her in a down, but she acted the fool until I got her brain back on track, lol.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It can be a big help if you use a neutral dog (doesn't give a crap about other dogs around it) for the distraction. 
This would be a first level distraction before it's introduced to dogs that respond to your dog.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> How do you train for this? Example, if I'm out walking my dog and another dog comes up, she'll whine and pull sometimes, especially if the other dog is acting as much of a jerk as she is. She doesn't pick a fight, but she's interested in the other dog and loses focus on me. Correcting (leash pop on the flat collar) just amps her up.
> 
> Is this just something to desensitize? I never really had a problem with it until fairly recently. She was neutral, and now she wants to meet and greet strange dogs. How would you work around this new and irritating habit?


Give her a focus! Is it just you and her?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry Ashley, I guess I was supposed to tell you to pull that 2' tug out of your back pocket and use it as a distraction and then Maggie would think I was Kosher instead of Koehler. I am not winding you up but giving you solid advice. :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> It can be a big help if you use a neutral dog (doesn't give a crap about other dogs around it) for the distraction.
> This would be a first level distraction before it's introduced to dogs that respond to your dog.



I should have added that. 

Although I've worked with pretty over-the-top dog-reactivity before, and they may not have HAD such a thing as a neutral dog at first. LOL

And sometimes we have what we have, and then distance has to make up for the dog's attraction. :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Sorry Ashley, I guess I was supposed to tell you to pull that 2' tug out of your back pocket and use it as a distraction and then Maggie would think I was Kosher instead of Koehler. I am not winding you up but giving you solid advice. :grin:


There is more to training than a hot dog and a tug....and a choker Don! It's called, knowing what you are doing :grin:.

I can't believe you Don, you've had all these dogs for how many years, you just recently got into the idea of training? :grin:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> There is more to training than a hot dog and a tug....and a choker Don! It's called, knowing what you are doing :grin:.
> 
> I can't believe you Don, you've had all these dogs for how many years, you just recently got into the idea of training? :grin:


Hard to believe isn't it. It just baffles the mind to think I got dogs to do hard things like sit at the end of a leash with a stranger, stay out of the kitchen and out of the trash, walk on a leash, load up etc for this many years and not realize how hard it is. Now maggie, your telling me there is more to it than a tug, hot dog and a choke. I don't have and have never had a tug, Got one ball the dogs won't chase, No shock collar, never owned a prong collar...I do have a couple of heavy muzzles. Damned, if I go out and buy a box full of this stuff and talk drives, will I be a trainer like you?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Hard to believe isn't it. It just baffles the mind to think I got dogs to do hard things like sit at the end of a leash with a stranger, stay out of the kitchen and out of the trash, walk on a leash, load up etc for this many years and not realize how hard it is. Now maggie, your telling me there is more to it than a tug, hot dog and a choke. I don't have and have never had a tug, Got one ball the dogs won't chase, No shock collar, never owned a prong collar...I do have a couple of heavy muzzles. Damned, if I go out and buy a box full of this stuff and talk drives, will I be a trainer?


 
Ok...Don, there was a dog running loose (abandoned) in the local park which had attracted attention and the local police were called and attending.

I put my dog in a down stay in the midst of these reluctant police officers whislt they stood jabbering...I instructed them to send my dog once I herded up the loose dog from the loch side, in the hope and expectation this would attract the loose dog and so, could be caught.

They did as they were asked, the dog did as commanded and the loose dog was caught. Now, there were quite a lot of factors in there.....dog being in a down stay amongst folks with hats on (strangers), taking a command and effecting a result to plan...not a hot dog in sight, just a dog listening and watching to what was going on.

He's called a german shepherd, bred for brains and trainability .


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i am not sure why nobody has asked yet? maybe they know, i cant keep track of everyone on here and what training the dogs have had..
but has this dog had obedeince classes? ususally there is other dogs there , which are distractions and the dog learns how to deal with that there, it rubs off into real life, 
just a thought


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No formal OB classes, she's been around large groups of other dogs before and was fine, focused and attentive. I'm trying to figure out what changed or what I did here, and how to correct that.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Ok...Don, there was a dog running loose (abandoned) in the local park which had attracted attention and the local police were called and attending.
> 
> I put my dog in a down stay in the midst of these reluctant police officers whislt they stood jabbering...I instructed them to send my dog once I herded up the loose dog from the loch side, in the hope and expectation this would attract the loose dog and so, could be caught.
> 
> ...


Great story Maggie.....and your dog held a downstay amongst strangers THAT EVEN HAD HATS ON. I am impressed. In the meantime, you herded the dog up with the hopes he would go to your dog. So what is the point of this story? Did you leave something out? Did your dog run in and capture the errant dog or what. You reference to "not a hot dog on the field". Can that be construed as a likely good thing?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

In other words Maggie, I think we are on the same page. If your dog doesn't freak out, why would any of them. Having a stranger hold a leash shouldn't bother a dog.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

so bring her back to obedeince class for a refresher, dont worry about what changed , just go back to what she knows, and be sucessfull


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> .... Having a stranger hold a leash shouldn't bother a dog.


Did this post escape from the "strangers holding leash" topic in the CDC thread? :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> so bring her back to obedeince class for a refresher, dont worry about what changed , just go back to what she knows, and be sucessfull


...She's never been to one ^ read above.

It wouldn't be a "refresher" it'd be a new thing all together.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry , my bad , 
then bring her to one ,,,
she will act up possibly you will see how to work with it 
but the more she is around other dogs but not allowed to meet them the more it just becomes same ol same ol , and she wont really care if they are there or not


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ...She's never been to one ^ read above.
> 
> It wouldn't be a "refresher" it'd be a new thing all together.


A little focus work and upbeat basic ob (distraction-free) and then the gradual intro of distraction (in this case, the ideal, as Bob said, is a neutral dog, but failing that, any friend with a leashed dog at a distance where your dog does not react, with the distance gradually reduced or the activity of the helper dog increased, one step at a time) is win-win. Focus is good work, ob brush-up and especially proofing for distraction (and especially high-level distraction!) is very good work, and desensitizing shows you benefits long-term. 

_" .... the more she is around other dogs but not allowed to meet them the more it just becomes same ol same ol , and she wont really care if they are there or not"_

Yup. And if you work up gradually to multiple dogs close up, your dog learns how unimportant their presence is to her.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Did this post escape from the "strangers holding leash" topic in the CDC thread? :lol:


Where am I?? Must have Connie. I am on the run. Nice lazy day having discourse with fellow dog people and I get a call, that I am going to have a guest for the night. Sooooo, I just slammed dinner down....told him to eat before he got here. Now I am going to try to make the place look presentable and post at the same time. You knoiw, do dishes, maybe vacuum and mop since the dogs come in at night. Maybe work in a quick shower. If the guy didn't own the place I might tell him what I am really thinking. LOL This is the one person in this world that I try to be civil to.....and it just gripes my ass no end. Naw, he is a good guy. Owns Five-O INC. Personal Security out of Beverly Hills.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> any friend with a leashed dog at a distance where your dog does not react, with the distance gradually reduced or the activity of the helper dog increased, one step at a time) is win-win.


That's assuming I have any friends...

Other pet peeve for the day, doing homework and trying to watch a video (from Leerburg, unrelated topic to this though) - kind of unhappy since I need closed captioning and...it has none.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

With my Pit I used food and self-corrections with a prong to get him to focus on me and ignore other dogs. When I saw him starting to get amped up about another dog that we encountered I would give him a command (heel, watch me, sit, whatever) and treat him if he complied. If not, I did an about turn and he got a correction. I kept walking away from the other dog and didn't give my dog any feedback until he fell back into place and stopped paying attention to the other dog. Then we would turn around and go back and just worked on getting him closer and closer to other dogs while keeping focused on me.

He used to be an ass and this worked really well for him.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> How do you train for this? Example, if I'm out walking my dog and another dog comes up, she'll whine and pull sometimes, especially if the other dog is acting as much of a jerk as she is. She doesn't pick a fight, but she's interested in the other dog and loses focus on me. Correcting (leash pop on the flat collar) just amps her up.
> 
> Is this just something to desensitize? I never really had a problem with it until fairly recently. She was neutral, and now she wants to meet and greet strange dogs. How would you work around this new and irritating habit?


A leash pop is unfair if she does not know obedience. If she knows obedience commands then give her a command when she acts up and based on her decision (to obey or ignore), either reward or correct (could be leash pop) within 1 second of giving the command. The catcher here is that she should know that command well enough to justify the correction (meaning next time she will try to beat the correction by complying) but if she does not understand the command then she can not beat the correction and it becomes unfair. Now it's time to start the basics and avoid distractions till foundation is strong.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm trying to figure out what changed or what I did here, and how to correct that.


Ashley, my first guess would be your pregnancy. You are the one whose changing and she might be picking up on that.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> A leash pop is unfair if she does not know obedience. If she knows obedience commands then give her a command when she acts up and based on her decision (to obey or ignore), either reward or correct (could be leash pop) within 1 second of giving the command. The catcher here is that she should know that command well enough to justify the correction (meaning next time she will try to beat the correction by complying) but if she does not understand the command then she can not beat the correction and it becomes unfair. Now it's time to start the basics and avoid distractions till foundation is strong.


She certainly knew better at the time, it's not like I just yanked on her without a word said. She was corrected for ignoring me/ her command to heel. The correction amped her, she pulled harder, and with only a flat collar it was a pretty useless correction. She earned her correction in a fair manner.
Just because we haven't gone to formal obedience classes doesn't mean she is just the poor soul that doesn't know any better; she certainly knows the basics at 2.5 years old.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Ashley, first off, use a choker. If the dog is pulling to your right, run to the left and keep your mouth shut. You can't move fast enough to hurt ther dog so don't worry about it. Keep running until your dog is with you and the leash is slack. Then go back to your walk. Get the Koehler novice book. Use it.



Everybody here has given some good advice on routes to take , even Master Trainer Von DONder Muff here . 

Sorry can't pass on Von DONder Muff's advice on reading the Koehler book . I agree , but it comes from a guy that stated this in another discussion . LMAO .


" Heck Alice, that was a good post. I never read a dog book in my life. I have tried but when I read the absolute bullsh!t that is in them I just put them on the shelf. Are we having fun in that penalty box yet?? "


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No Jim, this is my 2.5 year old bitch that suddenly forgot manners, not the 8 week old puppy who gets a reprieved from being a dumbass for not knowing any better and isn't going to get a nasty correction for a minor screw up. 

I like how Faisal assumed the correction was unfair - I said that correction amped her up, not what happened before or after it.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> No Jim, this is my 2.5 year old bitch that suddenly forgot manners, not the 8 week old puppy who gets a reprieved from being a dumbass for not knowing any better and isn't going to get a nasty correction for a minor screw up.
> 
> I like how Faisal assumed the correction was unfair - I said that correction amped her up, not what happened before or after it.


I realized that after I originally posted and ediitted it . Damn you're fast .


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> She certainly knew better at the time, it's not like I just yanked on her without a word said. She was corrected for ignoring me/ her command to heel. The correction amped her, she pulled harder, and with only a flat collar it was a pretty useless correction. She earned her correction in a fair manner.
> Just because we haven't gone to formal obedience classes doesn't mean she is just the poor soul that doesn't know any better; she certainly knows the basics at 2.5 years old.


If you really start (and stay with) SchH with the new pup maybe in 2-3 years you will understand what I meant.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> If you really start (and stay with) SchH with the new pup maybe in 2-3 years you will understand what I meant.


Aww, are you always so pleasant?

Why bother replying?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Just trying to help (the dog).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley,

Bring her out Wednesday IF you can fit her in the Mustang and we'll fix her for free


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

2 lines, 1 on pole 1 on choke (poor dog).


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Just trying to help (the dog).


While I appreciate help, being condescending isn't helpful in the least - to me or the dog.  You made an assumption, I explained that what you assumed wasn't the case. So you retort with some rude snide comment...how helpful is that really?
If you ask me a question and I tell you that you're an idiot for asking and that this is what you're doing wrong, having never seen you or your dog before - are you going to be like "You know, you're right! I am an idiot!"? Or are you going to be like "what a bitch" and ignore me? 

Thomas, I'll try to stuff her in the car too, I'm pretty sure I have a babysitter for Wednesday morning so I might have room once I take out the car seats...
Seriously have to buy a new truck - tax season can't come fast enough.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Other pet peeve for the day, doing homework and trying to watch a video (from Leerburg, unrelated topic to this though) - kind of unhappy since I need closed captioning and...it has none.

Your deaf ? HA HA You are not missing anything, other than the money it cost you. LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Other pet peeve for the day, doing homework and trying to watch a video (from Leerburg, unrelated topic to this though) - kind of unhappy since I need closed captioning and...it has none.
> 
> Your deaf ? HA HA You are not missing anything, other than the money it cost you. LOL


HAHA, I didn't pay for the video anyway so no loss, other than I have no freaking clue what they were saying... 

I'm not "deaf" - I can hear that someone is talking, but it sounds like an adult on Charlie Brown. What was it Chris Rock said "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?!" hehe.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm not "deaf" - I can hear that someone is talking, but it sounds like an adult on Charlie Brown.


In real life or just on the video you were watching?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> In real life or just on the video you were watching?


Real life too, but the video was worse than usual. Normally, I just switch on the CC and I'm good. Maybe that's my problem, I frequently ignore people when I can't understand them, the dog learned it from me! #-o


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> HAHA, I didn't pay for the video anyway so no loss, other than I have no freaking clue what they were saying...
> 
> I'm not "deaf" - I can hear that someone is talking, but it sounds like an adult on Charlie Brown. What was it Chris Rock said "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?!" hehe.


Man I'm going deaf ! I always thought it was because I just didn't give a crap what the other person was saying . " Wa wa wawa wa ............ " .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim, that's called "selective hearing" - normally this occurs when bosses or spouses are speaking.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: What was it Chris Rock said "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?!" hehe.

Chris tucker mother ****er ! LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, ok - Chris SOMEBODY...**** if I know.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THat is because you have to read the screen. HA HA Watched enough Kung Fu Theatre to know that subtitles **** you up


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Jim, that's called "selective hearing" - normally this occurs when bosses or spouses are speaking.


That's when it usually happens or anytime I have the remote .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can see that watching the classic "they live", who wants to be disturbed watching a classic cheese missile like that ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

"They live"? Haven't heard of it...now you have my attention.

It's kind of like watching Return of the Living Dead (1985 version) - you don't need the subtitles, every other word is **** anyway, just use your imagination in between.

Jeff, looked it up - it's a John Carpenter film, now I gotta watch it! Can't beat cheesy movies.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I can see that watching the classic "they live", who wants to be disturbed watching a classic cheese missile like that ?



Huh ? What did you say ? No really I was listening !


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

make the OB WORK...make dog keep guessing what you are gonna do...if dog goes one way you go the other..take no shyt..do a 180...then another then another...dog will start to pay attention again pretty quickly...I know you knew that already just trying to help...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> "They live"? Haven't heard of it...now you have my attention.
> 
> It's kind of like watching Return of the Living Dead (1985 version) - you don't need the subtitles, every other word is **** anyway, just use your imagination in between.
> 
> Jeff, looked it up - it's a John Carpenter film, now I gotta watch it! Can't beat cheesy movies.


Both classics but " Evil Dead 2 " has your movie beat by a long shot . All terrible movies that were funny as hell .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Both classics but " Evil Dead 2 " has your movie beat by a long shot . All terrible movies that were funny as hell .


I liked Army of Darkness better...

This is my BOOM STICK - my ringtone on my phone right now. 

The other one is from Return of the Living Dead - it goes "Leak?! Hell no, this was made by the US Army Corp of Engineers *slam* *hissing* Oh ****!"

hehe


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

they live is movie with Rowdy Roddy Piper...you were these special sunglasses and you can tell that some people are really aliens...

I remember liking it when I saw it but I was like 12, so who knows...lol


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think I saw bits and pieces of it, I just looked it up and it really looks familiar. Is it the one where he walks into like a bank and there's all these zombie looking things and he starts blowing them away?


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Ashley,

Anne Vaini from this board sent me this when I was having issues and it works well. Hope you don't mind Anne.

I'm going to have to start at the beginning, so this will get long. I use a lot of words to explain, but it is really very simple.

Does your dog PLAY tug with you? Or does your dog love food? Whatever motivates your dog most highly is the reward you need to work with. I prefer to work with food for this protocol. 

First, we're going to teach your dog that a sound means a reward is coming. This is important because we need to very accurately "mark" what the acceptable and unacceptable behaviors are - quickly, and in a way your dog will understand. By using a sound (like the word "Yes!" or "No!") to communicate what is correct and not, we'll remove the confusion and stress that would otherwise INCREASE aggression in the situation.

Get out some fabulous reward (steak, cheese, hot dogs, peanut butter, meat paste baby food, etc). Let your dog hang out with you freely within a room. Your dog will smell the reward and come over to you. Ignore the dog sniffing the food or looking at the food. We DO NOT want the dog to be food-focused. After a moment, your dog will look at you. (The higher drive the dog, the longer you will wait.) 

At the moment your dog looks into your face, make the sound (mark) and reward. Repeat this a few times until your dog looks right at you and focuses on you in order to receive the reward.

This is the foundation of the behavior we want to capture. We want the dog to choose to focus on you, rather than on another dog.

But you're not going to be carrying food with you all the time, so we need to develop this behavior. 

First, we'll name it. Putting it on cue first requests the dog to perform the behavior, and later demands the dog to perform the behavior. This is as simple as saying the dog's name right before the dog is going to look at you anyway, mark it and reward.

What I have described so far should take less than 10 minutes.

When the dog reliably looks to you when you say it's name, then we can add a bit of distraction. I like to use dropped food as a distraction. I drop a TINY piece of food, and ask the dog for attention. I use my foot (if necessary) to prevent the dog from picking up the food on the floor. When the dog looks at me, I mark it and give a LARGE food reward. I repeat this a few times, reducing the food reward until it is equal to the dropped food.

I work on the behavior "focus" intensely for a week (7-10 hours, approx 1,000 repetitions). At this point, the behavior should be conditioned. 

Now, there is a second marker to add in for unacceptable behavior. This time, we're going to set up the dog to fail. When the dog refuses or fails to look at you, mark it with a different sound "No!" and use a physical correction. Wait for the dog to maintain focus for a moment, and then mark it "Yes!" and reward.

When your dog has worked up to significant distractions, we can start to bring in the other dog.

The first dog we want to work with is a neutral dog. Have someone either hold this dog on leash, or tether the dog.

THEN, go get your dog. You should be 2 to 3 city blocks away from the neutral dog. Your dog should be completely unaware of the other dog. Walk your dog, stopping frequently to reward. Move slowly and directly toward the other dog. 

In ther first session, you want to end it at a point when your dog has noticed the neutral dog, but is still eagerly accepting rewards. DO NOT PUSH YOUR DOG in this first session. That will come soon. It is far better to stop too soon, than too late!

Let me know when you get this far and I'll give you some more.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ashley it is Jim's signature line vid. You know, the all out of bubble gum one ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ah, now I know where I saw that before. I didn't know what it was from. Now I have a mission for tomorrow night.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ashley it is Jim's signature line vid. You know, the all out of bubble gum one ?


Thanks Jeff . Ashley's got a good excuse being all wacked out pregnant and all . Scarey times . 

Joby go back and read this entire thread . Don already gave that advice and then go rent the movie , you obviously didn't respect such a classic movie enough to pay enough attention the first time .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Thanks Jeff . Ashley's got a good excuse being all wacked out pregnant and all . Scarey times .
> 
> Joby go back and read this entire thread . Don already gave that advice and then go rent the movie , you obviously didn't respect such a classic movie enough to pay enough attention the first time .


will do boss......I was watching Piper's Pit around that time as well....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Ashley,
> 
> Anne Vaini from this board sent me this when I was having issues and it works well. Hope you don't mind Anne.
> 
> ...



Oh now you're just trying to be hurtful Adam . I heard a loud painful wailling coming from high up in the mountain tops after that one . LOL .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Thanks Jeff . Ashley's got a good excuse being all wacked out pregnant and all . Scarey times .


Err...thanks, I think. It does tend to make you ultra forgetful, but on the humor thread, I passed Don's Alzheimers test, even if I got all 6 wrong. 

I have a good excuse for not seeing They Live before now though. I'm going to watch it tomorrow night since Monday nights are usually the most boring for me - nothing good on TV unless House comes on.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Err...thanks, I think. It does tend to make you ultra forgetful, but on the humor thread, I passed Don's Alzheimers test, even if I got all 6 wrong.
> 
> I have a good excuse for not seeing They Live before now though. I'm going to watch it tomorrow night since Monday nights are usually the most boring for me - nothing good on TV unless House comes on.


I'd wait . It's much better if your not sober . If you're looking for something to watch I always recommend the first couple of seaons of " Rescue Me " . That's about the only show I really followed up until this last season which sucked .


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> While I appreciate help, being condescending isn't helpful in the least - to me or the dog.  You made an assumption, I explained that what you assumed wasn't the case. So you retort with some rude snide comment...how helpful is that really?
> If you ask me a question and I tell you that you're an idiot for asking and that this is what you're doing wrong, having never seen you or your dog before - are you going to be like "You know, you're right! I am an idiot!"? Or are you going to be like "what a bitch" and ignore me?
> 
> Thomas, I'll try to stuff her in the car too, I'm pretty sure I have a babysitter for Wednesday morning so I might have room once I take out the car seats...
> Seriously have to buy a new truck - tax season can't come fast enough.


Can I back pedal and apologize?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Can I back pedal and apologize?


Faisal

I think it would work...................pregnant women are all mushy and forgiving


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Faisal
> 
> I think it would work...................pregnant women are all mushy and forgiving


So that's why my ex said he was safer in a combat zone than in the house with me?  To quote him "In Iraq, I know I"m going to be shot at, with you, I'm not really sure..."

Faisal - no blood, no foul - it's all good.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Faisal
> 
> I think it would work...................pregnant women are all mushy and forgiving



 I'd rather piss on a rabid dog then piss off a pregnant woman! 8-[ 8-[


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'd rather piss on a rabid dog then piss off a pregnant woman! 8-[ 8-[


Yep , plus never forget it either .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Yep , plus never forget it either .


When I was young and dumb I completely gutted/rebuilt our (only) bathroom when the wife was 8 months pregnant with our first kid. 
I said it would only be half a day with out the bowl. :-o DAMN! 
Great lady but I STILL hear about that one almost 40 yrs later. 
I had no problem pissing out behind the garage. Hard to figure them wimmins huh! :grin: 8-[ :grin:


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Without going through the 7 previous pages (and I'm sorry if this was already mentioned) this is what I did when my girl was younger. Keep in mind, I was already satisfied that she had been socialized with other dogs to the extent of my satisfaction.

It was essentially the ONLY time I went to the dog park after I realized how dangerous they are (lady last week at our dog park had her tib/fib snapped by two dogs that smashed into her... guy also on my street had his German Pointer's back broken by two dogs chasing each other). 

I would bring her there, when I knew it would be packed, I'd have my bait pouch with me and she'd be hooked up to a prong and a 4ft lead so I could have good control. We essentially would walk around there for 15-30 minutes at a time. I would steer her by other dogs, and just before I got to the other dog I would call her name and if she looked at me, she got a reward, if not she got a slight correction (maybe more depending on if she pulled to see the other dog). I think that took maybe 1-2 times there before she caught on. Then we started doing it off leash, and then I worked on recalls and down/stays. 

I had one lady in particular get very pissed off at me for doing this as her dog wanted to "play" and I was correcting mine for doing so. She also had no idea what SchH or what a Malinois was capable of (I should also mention mine is dog aggressive when she thinks another dog is going to take what she thinks is hers)... the long and short of that story was when I let them "play" it took about 5 seconds before mine had hers pinned by the neck.

That's my experiences with other dogs, now, I can walk her anywhere on or off leash and she doesn't care about other dogs (unless its a dog she knows and she has permission).


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> When I was young and dumb I completely gutted/rebuilt our (only) bathroom when the wife was 8 months pregnant with our first kid.
> I said it would only be half a day with out the bowl. :-o DAMN!
> Great lady but I STILL hear about that one almost 40 yrs later.
> I had no problem pissing out behind the garage. Hard to figure them wimmins huh! :grin: 8-[ :grin:


That's just cruel Bob...you deserve to hear about that one for the rest of your life, lol. 

When I was pregnant with my middle child, my ex and his buddy scheduled a vacation to the San Diego zoo (we lived in AZ still)...and it was a short camping trip too.
The day we get there, Lake Peris, CA reached a record breaking 117 degrees, this is where they decided they are camping...then we're going to walk around the zoo all day? Right...this was August 1st, I was due on the 8th. Had it not been over 100 degrees with feet that ended up so swollen they didn't look like feet, the trip wouldn't have been bad. The water at Lake Peris was sooo green and nasty, and I jumped in the lake anyway because I was melting in the sun. 


Worst. Vacation. Ever.


----------

